# 10 Gallon Planted LED Light suggestion.



## Diecypt (May 23, 2013)

Hi, hello there!
I was interested in a 10 Gallon LED light for my shrimp and nano fish tank.
Here is my list so far 
http://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Ray2-Aquarium-Daylight-48-Inch/dp/B008K3DO9I"]http://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Ray2-Aquarium-Daylight-48-Inch/dp/B008K3DO9I Finnex Ray2
Amazon.com : Finnex FugeRay Planted+ Aquarium LED Light Plus Moonlights, 30-Inch : Pet Supplies Finnex Fugeray
Amazon.com : Finnex Planted+ 24/7 Fully Automated Aquarium LED, Controller, 30 Inch : Pet Supplies Finnex Planted
Can anyone suggest the difference between these three Finnex LED lights that seem to all support aquarium plant growth?
: Amazon.com: Beamswork EA Series 0.50W 6500K LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant (36

If anyone has other recommendation, please suggest it!
I am curious to see if this level of lighting is required as I will be mostly be planting swords and plants that does not require intense levels of CO2.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

I like the ones with a dimmer.


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

You 10 gallon is 20 inches right? All of your links are 30" 36" and 48" lights. 

I also would go with one that has a dim option. Someone said even the 20" Stingray has 40 par at the substrate on a 10 gallon tank. That is a little higher than low lighting.


----------



## Diecypt (May 23, 2013)

MoreyFan said:


> You 10 gallon is 20 inches right? All of your links are 30" 36" and 48" lights.
> 
> I also would go with one that has a dim option. Someone said even the 20" Stingray has 40 par at the substrate on a 10 gallon tank. That is a little higher than low lighting.



All of those options have a 18 or 20 inch alternative. As for the dimming option, if I am going to have to dim my lights, isn't it just better to buy a cheaper light? Or is there other advantages with the dim option?


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

Diecypt said:


> All of those options have a 18 or 20 inch alternative. As for the dimming option, if I am going to have to dim my lights, isn't it just better to buy a cheaper light? Or is there other advantages with the dim option?


I don't know how much the Beamworks costs but of the other options the Stingray I mentioned is the cheapest. I don't know your plans but like I said it could be too much light. Current USA Freshwater is ~ 65 from amazon in your size and is color adjustable and dim capable.


----------



## MrFishTank5372 (Dec 18, 2015)

id go with the finnex 24/7, lets you adjust light intensity.


----------



## Diecypt (May 23, 2013)

Can the finnex 24/7 support the growth of carpet plants and swords though?



MoreyFan said:


> I don't know how much the Beamworks costs but of the other options the Stingray I mentioned is the cheapest. I don't know your plans but like I said it could be too much light. Current USA Freshwater is ~ 65 from amazon in your size and is color adjustable and dim capable.


I am sorry but that Amazon page isn't working for me. As for my plan, I think the most light intensive plant that I am going to grow is the dwarf hair grass.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

*BeamsWork*

If you don't care about all the bells and whistles like me, just get the BeamsWork. I've had one for more than a year, and it has been solid. Right now, I set it to 10 hours everyday with a cheap timer. When I had my 150 gallon full of water, it was so strong it grew a lot of algae until I went and got 10 algae eaters. The light is very bright. Mine is a 72 inch, 13100 lumen with a color of 6500K. I'm in the process of doing a dry start method growing of dwarf hair grass, and the pictures below speak for themselves.


----------



## bluesand (Nov 3, 2014)

Plants will grow with any of the light fixture you listed, if the right conditions are given.


----------

